# Medical Expenses - How far back can I claim?



## gc2006 (22 Oct 2008)

Right I'm holding my hands up here, I've never claimed tax back on any medical expenses. Embarassed to say it, but something I never thought of doing. My mother has being doing it and advised me that I really should - see mothers know everything!

There's a box I keep at home with all my bits of paper-work in it, and I've gone through and found bills from doctors, physio, chemists etc going back years.

I have just signed up for the ROS.ie service, and am awaiting my PIN. My question is - how many years back can I claim for these medical expenses?


----------



## Clarkey (22 Oct 2008)

gc2006 said:


> Right I'm holding my hands up here, I've never claimed tax back on any medical expenses. Embarassed to say it, but something I never thought of doing. My mother has being doing it and advised me that I really should - see mothers know everything!
> 
> There's a box I keep at home with all my bits of paper-work in it, and I've gone through and found bills from doctors, physio, chemists etc going back years.
> 
> I have just signed up for the ROS.ie service, and am awaiting my PIN. My question is - how many years back can I claim for these medical expenses?


 
Four years previous i.e 2004 - 2007. On 01.01.09 2004 will no longer be claimable


----------



## gc2006 (22 Oct 2008)

That's excellent - I will get the claim before the end of the year, much appreciated!


----------



## gc2006 (22 Oct 2008)

sorry one last question, just to be sure I understand.

I pay the highest rate of tax during this year, so say I find €1000 of bills for 2004 for which I have receipts etc (doctor, consultant, physio and chemist). If I have claimed none of this from VHI ( I only became a member in 2006), am I right in saying, that so long as my claim is valid - I should receive 41% of 1,000 (€410) back from the revenue commissioner?


----------



## RentDayBlues (22 Oct 2008)

There was a disallowance of the first €125 up until 2007.


----------



## Joe1234 (22 Oct 2008)

RentDayBlues said:


> There was a disallowance of the first €125 up until 2007.



The disallowance stopped in 2006.  In 2007, every euro spent, qualified for relief.


----------



## lookwest (23 Oct 2008)

Once again the government has gone for the sickest and most vulnerable in society by reducing relief from 41% to 20%. This will impact severely those who suffer major or chronic illness. If they had reintroduced an excess of a few hundred euro for medical expenses it would not overly penalise the sick in our society.
                   This has got very little coverage in the madia, but I believe this is a big one.
It is one more instance of how incompetent this government is on all issues. If we could tax stupidity then they themselves would be paying their fair share of tax.


----------



## LLoftus (23 Oct 2008)

gc2006 said:


> Right I'm holding my hands up here, I've never claimed tax back on any medical expenses. Embarassed to say it, but something I never thought of doing. My mother has being doing it and advised me that I really should - see mothers know everything!
> 
> There's a box I keep at home with all my bits of paper-work in it, and I've gone through and found bills from doctors, physio, chemists etc going back years.
> 
> I have just signed up for the ROS.ie service, and am awaiting my PIN. My question is - how many years back can I claim for these medical expenses?


----------



## LLoftus (23 Oct 2008)

At the moment, you can claim back to 2004. You need to complete a MED 1 form for each year. You do not have to send any receipts along with the form, but must keep them on file in the event that you are required to produce them at a later date. 
If you are claiming for any non-routine dental treatment, you must ask you dentist to complete, sign and stamp a MED 2 form.


----------



## WaterSprite (23 Oct 2008)

You can do 2005-2007 online but have to submit a paper form for 2004.

Sprite


----------

